# Two Ringneck Doves Need A Home - North Carolina



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

These doves would need to be picked up in Indian Trail NC. No shipping available. They are rescues and are ready to find a forever home:

Ringnecks In NC

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Those aren't Ringneck Doves, but either white homers or white king pigeons. If I could, I would adopt them!


Edit: Whoops, nevermind! I went on their facebook and saw they were indeed Ringnecks. They just put the wrong picture on petfinder.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

No worries, Becky .. I posted back on Facebook that I would ask Jennifer at Carolina Waterfowl if she could take them .. DUHHHHH, she was the person posting them!

Let's just hope the doves find a good home!

Terry


----------

